# Nitro Team TLS boots review + aftermarket inserts



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Very good review. I have these boots with after market insoles as well. My feet are really flat...I wear custom insoles in almost all of my shoes..the one exception is hiking boots.

I bought boots and insoles after my old boots destroyed my feet after just one day of riding at telluride. The lacing system took some getting use two...I would say three outings. Once I got use to it I rarely have to adjust after puting boot on. I do not like how the ends of the laces are stowed. I think the only reason they stay in place is because snow board pants ankle gaitor, I think that is what the tight elastic at the foot of snowboard pants is called. The boots fit really well. The toe box and heal box provide great support. The boots are tough to get off, but so where my other boots. I can ride in these all day without any kind of foot pain. I have been very happy with the boots.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

very detailed review indeed. I have the exact same pair...also purchased from backcountry/dogfunk. I like the construction of the boot a lot, but i find the liner to be lacking for me. The stitching lines near the toe box really irritated my big toe. They seem to have fixed this for the 2010 models. I have since swapped out the Nitro liners and put my old Ride Intuition liners in instead...hah. The liners are a lot more comfortable on my toes...but the heel hold is worse. Ugh. I'm in the process of trying to add some J bars or something..


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 19, 2010)

Can you redo the heatmolding on the intuition liners? There is a you tube video about using the rice in the microwave method.

The Nitro liners have some very nice padding around the Achilles tendon that does a pretty good job of grabbing the ankles right out of the box. I actually ended up taking out a lot of the padding I put in because it seemed to end up putting too much pressure at the top of my foot/ankle bone. Same with that tounge insert.

One thing I am realizing is that there is a certain amount of flex in the front of the boot that is absolutely necessary. And that as a smaller lighter person, maybe a stiff freeride boot isn't for me. 

The lower lace actually frayed the other day and the outer sheath came loose with just the inner cord left. The Nitro distributor I got a hold of has been out of this world in terms of customer service and replacement laces are available.

I am leaning towards a different boot though, maybe a mid flex nitro or northwave. But I have been impressed with this Team even with some of the issues.


----------

